

Ask HN: Now that VisualStudio is free and .NET is cross platform - majidarif

Will they make Visual Studio cross platform too so you can use this awesome IDE in writing and compiling code for other platforms like linux and mac? I still haven&#x27;t seen any way to compile my code from windows to linux.
======
ghuntley
Visual Studio heavily makes use of WPF thus seriously doubt it:

[http://www.mono-project.com/docs/gui/wpf/](http://www.mono-
project.com/docs/gui/wpf/)

As for using Visual Studio on Windows and cross-compilation to Linux:

[http://visualgdb.com/](http://visualgdb.com/)

------
barrystaes
If you have not heard of the Mono project or
[http://monodevelop.com/](http://monodevelop.com/) you should check it out.
And MS recently said they're going to facilitate building Linux/OSX
applications in Visual Studio.

------
jpetersonmn
I haven't seen anything indicating that you'll be able to run visual studio on
other platforms. Just publish to run on those platforms. I'd love to be able
to use VS to create windows apps from my MacBook.

